# Bowstring choice



## SnowBoardJunky (Feb 24, 2014)

Since I am new to bow hunting and have gotten so much great advice from all of you in the past few months, I thought I would try again. Now, I know that everyone and their cousin is gonna have an oppinion on this, so please refrain from answering unless you really do have experience and knowldge about this. I have a 2009 Bowtech Captain that needs to be restrung for Elk season this year. Any ssuggestions on what brand and type of material would be helpful. Also if you know a good archery shop that would be nice too. I went to Humphreys archery in American Fork and they seemed pretty knowledgable but since im so new to this I was hoping to get some different opinons so that im not hussled into buying stuff that I really dont need. I live in Layton, so if there is a good pro shop a little closer it would help out. Thanks everyone


----------



## alpinebowman (Sep 24, 2007)

I can do that for you. I am in West Jordan and imagine I am far better priced then any other shop. All my strings are pre-stretched 452X with halo servings.


----------



## nateysmith (May 13, 2013)

alpinebowman, what is the cost breakdown? Do you do it based on color choice? What about one color? I am interested in getting a new string as well.


----------



## Kwalk3 (Jun 21, 2012)

Me too


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

alpinebowman said:


> I can do that for you. I am in West Jordan and imagine I am far better priced then any other shop. All my strings are pre-stretched 452X with halo servings.


 I need a new string this year too, whats your business name?? PM it to me if you'd rather


----------



## ut1031 (Sep 13, 2007)

Dark Archer Customs - alpinebowman, there is NO substitute! If you need a string/set, get them now before the rush!


----------



## alpinebowman (Sep 24, 2007)

I will PM those interested.



nateysmith said:


> alpinebowman, what is the cost breakdown? Do you do it based on color choice? What about one color? I am interested in getting a new string as well.


----------



## izzydog (Jan 18, 2008)

I want one please!


----------



## cowleyshaun1980 (Apr 26, 2010)

Can you throw a PM my way also, I need a new string as well


----------



## Westernhunter (Sep 16, 2007)

Interested!


----------



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

Wow, alpinebowman you just got like seven customers for strings. Seems like everybody wants one


----------



## alpinebowman (Sep 24, 2007)

I know outdoorser, I have been hesitant to say too much on here since my little venture is becoming a monster . As they say it is a good problem to have unless you ask the wife:shock:


----------

